# Low voltage puck lights



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> I will be installing some low voltage undercabinet puck lights in a kitchen of a single family home. Can I install romex from the transformer to each low voltage light and splice these lights to the romex without a box? Is it permissible to install class 2 wiring concealed in the walls instead of using the romex?


I guess you don't believe what is being said at MH.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I'll post the section again

I honestly believe that 90% or more of EC's don't even know that article 411 exists. I am not saying this to demean anyone but it is amazing to see responses at meetings when I bring this up. The entire articles is 7 parts long- not even one page.



> 411.4 Specific Location Requirements.
> (A) Walls, Floors, and Ceilings. Conductors concealed or extended through a wall, floor, or ceiling shall be in accordance with (1) or (2):
> (1) Installed using any of the wiring methods specified in Chapter 3
> (2) Installed using wiring supplied by a listed Class 2 power source and installed in accordance with 725.130
> (B) Pools, Spas, Fountains, and Similar Locations. Lighting systems shall be installed not less than 3 m (10 ft) horizontally from the nearest edge of the water, unless permitted by Article 680.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dennis Thanks. No. Double thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Dennis Thanks. No. Double thanks.:thumbsup:


You're double welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Okay, I understand that Art. 300 applies. My question now is it possible to use a class 2 wiring concealed in a wall for the puck lights? I'm thinking no? I'm trying to figure out how to wire the low voltage wiring with the transformer in a remote location. I could use romex then I would be required to use boxes for splicing the romex. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Try this



> *411.5 Secondary Circuits.*
> (A) Grounding. Secondary circuits shall not be grounded.
> (B) Isolation. The secondary circuit shall be insulated from the branch circuit by an isolating transformer.
> (C) Bare Conductors. Exposed bare conductors and current-carrying parts shall be permitted for indoor installations only. Bare conductors shall not be installed less than 2.1 m (7 ft) above the finished floor, unless specifically listed for a lower installation height.
> ...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I know this does not help you but I could not resist saying I despise puck lights. I saw Dennis had answered your question so I thought it would be ok.:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I know this does not help you but I could not resist saying I despise puck lights.


I'm not a fan of puck lights either. They are being supplied by others.:whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I'm not a fan of puck lights either. They are being supplied by others.:whistling2:


Yea been there done that.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Yea been there done that.


Wish I was at the "done that" stage.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Wish I was at the "done that" stage.



Last ones I almost had to do ( it was being inspected and I told gc he would have to do them) the gc did them after inspection. I just provides a receptacle in attic...What low voltage lights?..... I thought it was for the hvac equipment....:whistling2:


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Last ones I almost had to do ( it was being inspected and I told gc he would have to do them) the gc did them after inspection. I just provides a receptacle in attic...What low voltage lights?..... I thought it was for the hvac equipment....:whistling2:


Interesting that it just so happens to have a switch for it in the kitchen by the counter!!!!!!!!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> I know this does not help you but I could not resist saying I despise puck lights. I saw Dennis had answered your question so I thought it would be ok.:laughing:


I had the nail bender drill out the holes for some flush mounted pucks over a peninsula. Thought he would drill until pilot came through then drill from the under side...but no. He blew right out the bottom, and there it sits right over your head so it is sooo visable. I made him fix it and the outer shell mostly covered. The HO put $65,000 into the kitchen upgrade and this is what happens. Do all my own boring now.


----------

